# Intrus Dans Mon Ipad Air2 ?? Est-ce Possible ...



## Ludwig51 (12 Juin 2015)

Bonjour a tous...

Je m'explique, voila ce qui est arrivé et le pourquoi du doute d'un intru. 

Une routine que je fait a la fin de chaque journée lorsque je branche le ipad pour la nuit, je ferme toutes mes application que j'ai ouvert durant la journée en cliquant deux fois sur le bouton principale et une a une je ferme les applications ouvertes. Rien de bien compliqué et de plus banal. La ou cela se gâte c'est que parmi mes applications il y a une une vidéo que j'ai dans mon ipad elle est la ouverte pourtant dans la journée je n'ai jamais visionnée cette vidéo?????  C'est la deuxième fois en 4 mois que j'ai cette même vidéo ouverte qui dans les fait je n'ai regarder qu'une seul fois lorsque ma fille me la envoyé via iMessage. 

Comment est ce possible ? mise a part un intrus ...

Quelques réponses a des questions que vous risquer de me demandé...

 - Personne d'autres que moi a touché le ipad durant la journée.
 - Le ipad est verrouiller avec un mot de passe. (iOS a Jour)
 - Mon réseaux a la maison provient de vidéotron un fournisseur cablé via un modem avec                 réseaux wi-fi.
 - Oui cette incident est arrivée deux fois et j'avais passé la journée a la maison.

Merci pour votre aide futur et précieux conseils ....


----------



## Ludwig51 (12 Juin 2015)

Excuser moi suite à 40 lecture de cette question personne n'a laissé de réponse ?
Dites moi aux moins si j'ai raison de m'inquiéter?
Devrai-je contacter Apple pour leurs faire part De mon inquiétude ?

Vôtres avis s'il vous plait....


----------



## adixya (12 Juin 2015)

C'est ouvert via quelle appli ?


----------



## Ludwig51 (12 Juin 2015)

adixya a dit:


> C'est ouvert via quelle appli ?



Merci pour ton aide...

Mon application photo où se trouve la vidéo, après l'avoir fermer j'ai retourner dans l'application photo pour retrouver la vidéo je l'ai écouté elle dur à peine 65 secondes. Ensuite j'ai cliquer deux fois sur le bouton principale et elle était de nouveaux la parmi les appli ouverte tout comme hier aux moment de fermer mes appli... 
C'est à ne rien comprendre.


----------



## yngve (12 Juin 2015)

Ludwig51 a dit:


> Merci pour ton aide...
> 
> Mon application photo où se trouve la vidéo, après l'avoir fermer j'ai retourner dans l'application photo pour retrouver la vidéo je l'ai écouté elle dur à peine 65 secondes. Ensuite j'ai cliquer deux fois sur le bouton principale et elle était de nouveaux la parmi les appli ouverte tout comme hier aux moment de fermer mes appli...
> C'est à ne rien comprendre.



Avant de vous répondre il faudrait vous comprendre ! 
Écrivez en bon français.


----------



## Ludwig51 (13 Juin 2015)

yngve a dit:


> Avant de vous répondre il faudrait vous comprendre !
> Écrivez en bon français.



Bonsoir...

adixya me demande (C'est ouvert avec qu'elle application)
Ont va faire simple pour que tu comprennes c'est ouvert avec mon application (Photo)

Bref ce n’est pas compliqué une vidéo que j'ai dans mon application photo, que je n'ouvre pas durant la journée, se retrouve dans mes applications ouvertes le soir. Lorsque je ferme mon ipad je n'ai pas ouvert cette vidéo de la journée (Ça me donne l'impression que quelqu'un aurait ouvert mon application photo et regardé cette vidéo en background. De la je me demande si je n’ai pas un intrusion dans le ipad...


----------



## yngve (13 Juin 2015)

Je ne comprends rien !


----------



## adixya (13 Juin 2015)

yngve a dit:


> Je ne comprends rien !


De toute façon tu postes pas pour aider, tu postes juste pour reprocher la syntaxe. Ne viens pas dans ce topic si la syntaxe ne te convient pas et puis c'est tout, m**** quoi.

Bref passons.

Est ce que ça le fait aussi après avoir redémarré l'iPad ? Du genre tu redémarres l'iPad, tu ne touches pas a l'appui photo et la vidéo s'ouvre quand même en fin de journée ?

Et est ce que tu as un code a 4 chiffres sur ton iPad ? L'as tu changé récemment ?


----------



## Ludwig51 (13 Juin 2015)

yngve a dit:


> Je ne comprends rien !



Merci quand même, mais pour ceux qui arrive a me comprendre j'apprécierais votre opinion...


----------



## Ludwig51 (13 Juin 2015)

adixya a dit:


> De toute façon tu postes pas pour aider, tu postes juste pour reprocher la syntaxe. Ne viens pas dans ce topic si la syntaxe ne te convient pas et puis c'est tout, m**** quoi.
> 
> Bref passons.
> 
> ...




Un gros merci pour ton aide..

En ce qui concerne ta première question, à savoir si il redémarre à l'ouverture de l'iPad je ne crois pas parce que depuis comme je disais au tout début de ce topic ce n'est que la deuxième fois que cela arrive depuis que j'ai cette vidéo et dans ma routine quotidienne (chaque soir) avant de branchez le iPad je ferme toutes les applications ouverte donc non... De la mon inquiétude à douter l'intrusion ...

Oui j'ai un code a 4 chiffres , et ça fait longtemps que j'utilise le même, merci de me le rappeler je vais le changer tout de suite après avoir posté cette réponse .


----------



## MaitreYODA (14 Juin 2015)

Salut, 
Je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir compris ton problème mais je pense avoir eu un truc similaire avec mon iPad Air 2:

J'utilise quotidiennement safari et 1 fois par mois / ou après avoir visionné une série en streaming, je supprime les données (historique et cookies) pour pas choper de merdes. Seulement quand je réouvre safari (qui est censé être totalement vide) s'ouvre un onglet que j'ai pu consulter y a plusieurs semaines de cela. Ça m'a fait ça avec mac4ever et une vidéo sur Dailymotion... Ce qui est bizarre sachant que safari est censé être totalement clean puisque toutes les données ont été suprimées...


----------



## Ludwig51 (17 Juin 2015)

Salut MaitreYoda..

Effectivement j'ai eu moi aussi une épisode similaire suite a un vidage de l'historique de safari et de mes cookies... Aux redémarrage de Safari une vidéo visionné en streaming est apparue, mais disparait aussitôt..


----------



## MaitreYODA (17 Juin 2015)

Ludwig51 a dit:


> Salut MaitreYoda..
> 
> Effectivement j'ai eu moi aussi une épisode similaire suite a un vidage de l'historique de safari et de mes cookies... Aux redémarrage de Safari une vidéo visionné en streaming est apparue, mais disparait aussitôt..



Oui voilà c'est exactement ça. Chose que je trouve assez surprenante étant donné que safari est censé être entièrement vide...


----------



## r e m y (17 Juin 2015)

juste une hypothese, mais je pense que Photos s'active de lui-même régulièrement en tâche de fond pour charger les photos eventuellement prises avec d'autres appareils et arrivant via iCloud.

Quand Photos s'active, probablement qu'il affiche une fenêtre ouverte sur la dernière photo ou video visualisée.

Essayez de lancer photos et de visualiser une photo de votre bibliothèque. Ensuite quittez photo et supprimez l'application des applis en tache de fond

En eteignant votre iPAD ce soir, regardez si Photos s'est réactivé tout seul et si c'est bien la photo que vous avez visualisée qui s'affiche (au lieu de la video de votre fille)


(Nota: quiter toutes les applications comme vous le faites, ne sert à RIEN! sauf à consommer de la batterie)


----------



## Ludwig51 (25 Juin 2015)

r e m y a dit:


> juste une hypothese, mais je pense que Photos s'active de lui-même régulièrement en tâche de fond pour charger les photos eventuellement prises avec d'autres appareils et arrivant via iCloud.
> 
> Quand Photos s'active, probablement qu'il affiche une fenêtre ouverte sur la dernière photo ou video visualisée.
> 
> ...




*Merci Beaucoup Rémy pour ton aide... *

Bref j'ai suivi ton conseil c'est a dire que j'ai suivi tes directive a multiple reprise et différente journée la fameuse vidéo discuté aux début de ce tropique n'est jamais réapparue  aucune autres d'ailleurs. 

Écouté cette vidéo est un tantinet spécial et j'aime vraiment pas l'idée qu'une personne étrangère a mon entourage puisse avoir accès. Je ne veut pas mettre en doute la sécurité de notre matériel Apple. Mais pour votre gouverne ne voyant aucune réponse satisfaisante j'ai retiré cette vidéo de tout mon matos  Apple ainsi que de iCloud..

Merci a tous pour votre aide , soyez vigilants face a toute intrusion dans votre vie privée...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (3 Juillet 2015)

Impossible d'accéder à distance à un iPad... Ce n'est techniquement pas possible...


----------

